

Html5 Custom Elements – It's Time to Leave BEM Behind - tomelders
http://mikeybox.com/devlife/2015/7/16/html-5-custom-elements-its-time-leave-bem

======
mikeybox
I think BEM was good or at least had its benefits in days past but now its
time to move on.

